# pole barn



## ugabulldog

It is joyous and solemn at the same time, since this is the last structure I plan on building. 
Details are: 20'x30' w/ 7:12 roof pitch. 2-10'x10' stalls, 10'x10' feed room, 10'x20' center aisle and 10'x10' open area for tractor etc., 10'x20' hayloft w/ lazy mans stairs-pull down. Water line and 20 amps electricity run from house. Wife and I did all work except pour concrete, father-in-law helped with heavy stuff and did 50% painting.


----------



## ugabulldog

more pics


----------



## hychesee

Looks good, I like the simple and clean layout - judging by the bars on some of the stalls I see that you must have teenagers.
Also seems like a lot of work for one goat when the bbq is warming up in 3 more months. I plan on building something like that too but for animals that won't drown in their water bowl.


----------

